# FAQ - Installing Auxiliary Driving Lights or LED Light Bar



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

While not a popular modification, it is possible to add auxiliary driving lights or a LED light bar to the Mk2. There's a good post on this topic along with some good information about CANBUS friendly hardware and wiring kits.

*LED Bar install - Do i need a Canbus module?*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2007775


----------

